# TV Guardian



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 24, 2010)

TVGuardian | Home

I had been waiting for them to update their technology. Had one of the these in that past and it was pretty good at editing out profanity and taking the Lord's name in vain. Good to see the technology has been updated.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 24, 2010)

When it edits out the profanity, is there a "beep" or does the sound go silent? What "happens?"


----------



## Afterthought (Aug 24, 2010)

^The first TV Guardian silenced the film and gave a "translation" of the unclean language into clean language in subtitles. Occasionally, it would just cause the movie to go silent due to a bug or inability to translate the language into a subtitle properly.


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 24, 2010)

"Clear Play" is very good for movies


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 24, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> When it edits out the profanity, is there a "beep" or does the sound go silent? What "happens?"


 
They have a demo of it for The Italian Job on the site.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 24, 2010)

Though i understand the benefit this would have, I also can't help but think it's just a way of drawing Christians more into wanting to be entertained.

I'm just not sure how we can glorify God by sitting in front of the TV and practicing escapism through entertainment.

I include myself in this category because i am still struggling with practicing this kind of escapism.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 24, 2010)

We have a Clear Play and it does indeed work well.

But Larry, I hear you loud and clear. It "sanitizes" for consumption that which at times should perhaps not be sanitized.


----------



## jfschultz (Aug 25, 2010)

Isn't it the bottom line that either of these allow one to feel sanctified while still supporting garbage with time and $s?

The people who provide garbage programming are looking at sales and Nielsen ratings for their justification. They do not see if anyone is "trashing" (their opinion) their hard work with Clear Play or TV Guardian.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 25, 2010)

jfschultz said:


> Isn't it the bottom line that either of these allow one to feel sanctified while still supporting garbage with time and $s?
> 
> The people who provide garbage programming are looking at sales and Nielsen ratings for their justification. They do not see if anyone is "trashing" (their opinion) their hard work with Clear Play or TV Guardian.


 
That's clearly my bottom line.


----------

